# Posting Guidelines for Letting off Steam



## Brendan Burgess

The _Letting Off Steam_ forum is designed for regular contributors to _Askaboutmoney_ to occasionally discuss non financial issues which are not of the questions and answers variety. It is not designed to be a platform for people who make little or no other contribution (e.g. who don't answer finance related queries or otherwise contribute to the more finance orientated forums) to _Askaboutmoney_ to stir up trouble or pursue their own campaigns. These posters should find another website to pursue their objectives.

Posts or threads which use language designed to be deliberately offensive or just to stir up trouble will be deleted. 

*Only Frequent Posters can post in Letting Off Steam*
Letting Off Steam is not a core forum. It is for frequent users who wish to discuss non financial issues. A Frequent Poster is one who has been registered for at least 30 days and who has at least 51 posts.

Please don't try to get around this restriction by posting in another forum. The post will simply be deleted.


----------

